
The Greenland ice sheet is experiencing one of its greatest melting events - strangeloops85
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/07/31/greenland-ice-sheet-is-throes-one-its-greatest-melting-events-ever-recorded/
======
oldandtired
So, the upshot of the article is that @ .8 mm/year (if it keeps going at this
rate), we'll see a 80 mm ocean level rise in 100 years. What does this mean in
terms of the tidal variations that we currently see around the world?
Considering that these variations are essentially cyclic with the moon's
rotation around the earth. So in some places the avriations are essentially 0,
whereas the extremes are around 16 metres and most places that I have seen,
appear be in the range of 1 to 5 metres.

I would expect that the major effect, if it is actually observable, will occur
in the equatorial regions of the planet. How much will be seen in the
temperate regions? Is it possible that the further north or south you go from
the equator that we might see a fall in ocean levels due to the movement of
water towards the equator?

Should be interesting to create a world model based on what we do see in the
tidal variations and orbital effects.

